# set up a default website in windows server 2008 r2



## Roevsmoer (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi! i'm trying to make a webhosting server, but i'm stuck.

I want my webpage to be accessable just by typing the domain name in to the browser, without anything extra(for example, my domain name is smartoff.se, but i have to type smartoff.se/smartoff/login.aspx to get to my website). I Know how to change the default document, but i can't choose a default document from my new website. How do i get my web app to be accessible right under smartoff.se?

Regards, Marcus


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to put your default document in the root document directory of the website, and a subdirectory. The website needs to be bound to listen of the IP address used in the DNS record for smartoff.se. You can have multiple websites listen on the same IP address if you use host headers in the bindings.


----------



## Roevsmoer (Oct 28, 2012)

thank you! i finally got it to work  

How can i mark you as answer? ^^

Have a good day!


----------

